# jvc Everio S



## four Aces (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi folks, new kid on the block. Question for you I bought a jvc everio s gz-ms110bu video camcorder and have been taking vids of the kids parades and games and our cruise things like that, when I go to put the vids in the computer I get an error code that reads 
"could not find a supported drive for writing check if your drive is supported"
What I want to do is take parts from the memory card and put them onto a cd for the grandparents to see their grandkids but I keep getting stopped.
Any ideas?
Thanks
d


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does the camera support firewire (IEEE1394) or just USB?


----------



## four Aces (Nov 12, 2010)

I do not believe it has the firewire. I just checked the online manual and plugged firewire into the search engine and it came back with nothing.
Is it possible that the cd drive is the problem?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm so dumb... Yes, the error is referring to the optical drive of your PC. Look at the front of the drive itself to see if it supports burning or not. Usually It'll say something like "Compact Disc ReWritable" or "DVD Multi Recorder."


----------



## four Aces (Nov 12, 2010)

yes it does say: 

compact disc
Recordable
Rewritable

A friend of mine thought the problem might lie in the software and we downloaded some software...now I can burn cds, but this didnt fix my problem. Also I cannot watch a dvd on the computer...I suspect its the same problem which is why I questioned the drive.
Thanks again I really appreciate your assistance


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well you do have CD burning at least. Have you done an extensive amount of burning with the drive? They do wear out.


----------

